# MetroWest MA Group Looking for Player



## Breschau of Livonia (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey all -

Our gaming group would like to add an additional player.  Currently we are playing Star Wars (Saga Edition).  We do rotate games from time to time (and return to popular campaigns) - we've also played (and will most likely play again) D&D/Eberron and Mutants & Masterminds.

Our group meets every two weeks, currently on Monday evenings, in Marlborough, MA.  The group currently consists of people ranging from late 20s to 40-ish or so, plus my dog Freya who I think has a secret desire to consume miniature figures or food when no one is looking (we also have better food than most groups I've been in, owing to family members who like cooking and baking...  )

If interested contact me via private message or email.


----------



## Breschau of Livonia (Jul 9, 2007)

*Added email*

Quick bump to add an email address directly to the message.  Feel free to also contact me at leptictidium1776-joinus@yahoo.com .

If you are curious about the group writeups for the Star Wars games can be found at http://groups.google.com/group/Immortal-Monkey/web/star-wars-knights-of-the-old-republic-adventure-1
and for the Eberron game at http://breschau.blogspot.com/ .  

Nothing too fancy, just brief writeups and some stat blocks.


----------

